# Six Cycles of Clomid then what next?



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all 

Me and Dh are off to see our consultant on 12th Feb for follow up appointment, I'm dreading it, I keep having nightmares that were going to see someone we know there who is pregnant, Infertility appointments at our hospital is in the same waiting room as ante-natal, I thought it was some cruel joke when we were taken there six months ago!

When we were diagnosed I was given Six months of Clomid, I have high FSH and DH has morphology issues, since I've been on Clomid DH has been really trying to improve matters, boxers shorts, no alcohol at all, extra vits, no baths, he has been diagnosed with a variocele and he's had two follow up SFAs which have showed no improvement.

My consultant was planning to send me away with another six months of clomid and put me on the waiting list for a laparoscopy to see if I have Endometreosis.  I can't help but think another six months of clomid would be a complete waste of time, especially with DHs issues being the same. Is it time to get tough with the consultant and ask if we can move on to something else?

I'd appreciate any guidance

Cat Lover x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I had 6 months of clomid and then a laparoscopy which showed no problems so I am now about to start IUI.  Personally I would not take any more clomid until you have had the laparoscopy....how long is the waiting list for one?  Have you had a HSG do you know if your tubes are OK?


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Cat Lover,

Its hard to know what your doc is going to say as it seems to be different for all areas over the uk. I think that Sarah is right that they would not give you anyone clomid untill you have had the lap done as this would give them a clearer idea of what your probems are.

I just wanted to wish you the best of luck  

Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Cat Lover,

Sorry to gatecrash the clomid board  

I had 6 months of Clomid and it didn't work, I am now having stimulated IUI with 100mg of Clomid. If I were you I would try and push for IUI as they could wash the sperm and you would have a better idea of the count they put back on ovulation. Don't be afraid to request something or say you aren't happy with their choice.  

I am being treated on the NHS and I always feel I need to do what I am told but then I thought just because I am not private doesn't mean I am not paying for it. I pay £500 tax every month so surely I am entitled to have my say


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Catlover
I would at least get the ball rolling with other things even if you do stay on clomid, ask them to list you for the lap (or HSG if you haven't had one to check your tubes are open) and ask them what your next move would be after the clomid (ie, IVF/IUI) and ask them to list you.  We were put on the WL for IVF after about 8 months on clomid so at least we were working up a 3 year waiting list whilst finishing clomid.
Keep us posted 
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You shouldn't be given IUI unless you have healthy tubes so need to get them checked first.....no point having IUI if they are blocked or damaged.

Sarah


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all 

Thanks for the replies, it's good to know were not alone.

I have had a HSG which came back normal, the first I knew about the Laparoscopy was after we had our result appointment and the result letter was sent to my GP, my consultant wants me to go on the waiting list for the Laparoscopy to check for Endometreosis and continue to take Clomid while I wait for the appointment, I don't know how long the waiting list is for the Laparoscopy in my area. 

I am confused, don't ladies with Endometreosis have symptoms? I have light AF and no pain.  Is the HSg inferior to the Laparoscopy?

Like you said Emma, it does seem to be different in some areas as to how we are treated, I feel the consultant is being reckless by putting me back on Clomid for another six months while we wait for the Laparoscopy, I've read that Clomid can increase the risk of Ovarian cancer if taken for long periods, and that repeated cycles can reduce the thickness of the Endometrium which lowers your chances of success on IUi or IVF-Zita Wests book has alot to answer for!

Thanks for the posts regarding IUI Sailace, I feel it would be the next step for us and that washing the sperm may be all the help we need our morphology problems are mild and all the other factors are normal.  

Thanks


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Cat lover,
I tried clomid for 3 cycles and my follies never grew! I had a laparoscopy that showed all was fine with tubes ovaries etc!  I don't know if you have heard of IO but that is what I had.  Its Induction of ovulation by injecting with a drug called menopur for about 7 days, they do follicle tracking to make sure its working and they measure your follies much like clomid, when the follies were at right size they gave me HCG injection and we had alot of sex within the following 24 hours!  It wasn't as invasive as IUI or IVF but it was just the right kick start to get my ovaries working properly.  It may be worth mentioning this as it could be the answer?!
Hope this has helped a little 
ally
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again Catlover  
I can only speak for me, I have endometriosis and yes I have symptoms, lots of them. Its pure evil!!  I have horrendously painful periods not to mention everything else. Like today I have shooting pains up and down my legs     A HSG can tell if your tubes are open but a lap can check for endo, however it sounds like you should be reassured that you're ok if you have no symptoms of endo and your HSG was normal.  Do you ever have any spotting before AF?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I was referred for IVF even before being put on Clomid or having an HSG. In act I had to insist on both of these after I had been referred.

At no point has anyone suggested I have a Laparoscopy because like you Cat Lover  I have absolutely no symptons of Endo. 

It seems that there is absolutely no consistent patter to how people are treated. I took clomid for 9 months, I had dreadful s/e- so there is no way I am taking any more!

We are going to CARE in manchester now so we can get some consistent and appropriate  advice and treatment by specialist in the infertility field. I think the problem is at some hospitals (in my case Macclesfield) the consultants just do not specialise in this field and they only have a cursory understanding of what treatment to give which is based on NICE guidelines. 

Can you see another consultant?

Good luck with everything

Sam


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I must add I had my laparoscopy because I had an infection after my m/c and I thought it had damaged my tubes or something  

I think IUI sounds like the next step for you especially as your tubes are OK....a laparoscopy would give you piece of mind.


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi again 

Firstly thanks for the replies 

Thanks for the insight into IO, Stokey I might mention it, I was monitored on my 1st cycle of Clomid and my follicles grew and my day 19 and 21 blood test was ok, as a far as I am aware I was ovulating before Clomid, I've used OPKs and temp charts, I was on the twin ovulation dose of Clomid I think just to give us both a boost.

Sorry to hear of your Endo Flowerpot,  TMI alert!, I do have brownish spotting for upto two days before my period, does that mean anything, my consultant didn't seem too bothered by it.

Samper I was wondering if the Laparoscopy was just a time wasting tactic - I don't want to be messing about unnecessarily with having high FSH, but as others have said it would rule out Endo once and for all, so I just don't know.  You mention the change of consultant at the moment we see Mr Bentick on the NHS at Shrewsbury, I have discussed with DH the possibility of changing units when we have to pay for treatment because I feel Shrewsbury is too much like a conveyor belt.

Good luck to all

Cat Lover


----------

